# what to feed locusts ?



## liam908

hi just got a leo i was wondering is it ok to feed the locusts lettuce they seem to like it but will it harm my leo when she eats the locusts any help would be much appreciated thanx


----------



## Gillbert

I'm no expert here, but I feed my locusts on cabbage. They all seem to love it, and it's pretty good for my beardie (Gillbert)


----------



## titwillow

Thats what I give my hoppers, cabbage and also thin slices of apple ??


----------



## swift_wraith

dont quote me on this but i remember seeing somewhere that lettuce is no good as its mainly water and has very little nutrients. I feed mine with butternut squash, spring greens, carrot & strawberry tops.


----------



## jonodrama

i use carrot peelings and cabbage mainly and the odd bit of salad leaf
works fine


----------



## Spencer95

lettuce is low on nutritional value... and iceberg lettuce has some chemical init forgot what its called:L but is dangerous to feed to reptiles. i feed mine cabbage, cucumber(good because it will hydrate your leo) and grated carrot

hope ive helped


----------



## clairethorn

i use carrot peelings, sliced apple, kale, salad leaves and cucumber for locusts, crickets and mealworms, they all seem to like it!


----------



## shep1979

i use just cabbage they dont tend to want to eat carrots i give them lol


----------



## ufcpride

wasn't this post asking what to feed LOCUSTS? not what to feed your lizard....

Back to topic.....

I feed my locusts rocket and various bits of salad, but i do stay away from lettuce. The rocket is given to them when its near its sell by date, as my beardies won't eat it, and it will just go in the bin!! 

The locusts don't seem to mind... LOL

Hope that helps


----------



## liam908

*thanx you*

thanx for all the help guys you all been great help : victory:


----------



## andyh75

i feed locusts that i use for livefood with dandelion leaves, i sometimes feed them cabbage leaves too


----------



## jonnyboy86

the only thing you need to feed locusts and crickets, potatoes! cheap cheap cheap. however, kale is very high in calcium so is much better if you can afford it


----------



## SteveCourty

ufcpride said:


> wasn't this post asking what to feed LOCUSTS? not what to feed your lizard....
> 
> Back to topic.....
> 
> I feed my locusts rocket and various bits of salad, but i do stay away from lettuce. The rocket is given to them when its near its sell by date, as my beardies won't eat it, and it will just go in the bin!!
> 
> The locusts don't seem to mind... LOL
> 
> Hope that helps


What you feed your locusts is exactly what you feed your reptile. So you have to start by looking at what is good for your leo. Iceburg is bad its low on nutrients has a chemical in it and is made up mostly of water. Most lettuce is a no no.

I have several breeding colonies and i feed my locusts kale, spring greens, porridge oats and fish food. I will try the left over bits from cooking tho good idea


----------



## boywonder

i use cress, i buy 3 tubs and rotate them daily, and dandelions in summer


----------



## glider

*what to feed locusts*



liam908 said:


> hi just got a leo i was wondering is it ok to feed the locusts lettuce they seem to like it but will it harm my leo when she eats the locusts any help would be much appreciated thanx


I feed my hoppers and locusts curly kale which is high in calcium and vitamins and therefore a good gut loader. They really enjoy it - put a handful in and watch them crawl over it and munch happily through it but try not to dump the food directly on top of them.

Ensure that you wash kale well first, to rinse away any harmful residue of pesticides and pat away most of the moisture with a clean kitchen or tea towel. 
Remove any that is yellowing or dry as and when.

Occassionaly I give them grated carrot - high in Vit A, the carotene turns the hoppers/locusts a slight shade of orange if they eat alot of this. 
You also have to remove what they don't eat as carrot will go black and mouldy if left. 
Mould needs to be removed if it forms, especially on the bran due to moisture. I put food on top of the cardboard egg cartons that the hoppers like to crawl around and hide under. Hoppers need places to hang to complete the stages of their growth cycle.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jaxsin

I feed my livefood with a mixture of salad and veg mainly potatoes, carrots, kale then some salads like wild rocket and left over salad that I use for my beardie.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Anything green goes down well especially runner beans snapped into pieces.


----------



## dannyb87

*when to feed new leopard gecko.*

hey, today i brought a female adult abino leopard gecko. i was told at the reptile shop i should feed her locusts as thats what they have been feeding her. can i change over to crickets or would it be best to keep her on locusts. also as this is my first lizard i need to know how long i should leave her in her new environment before attempting a feed. many thanks for your help. dan


----------



## jarich

ufcpride said:


> wasn't this post asking what to feed LOCUSTS? not what to feed your lizard....
> 
> Back to topic.....
> 
> I feed my locusts rocket and various bits of salad, but i do stay away from lettuce. The rocket is given to them when its near its sell by date, as my beardies won't eat it, and it will just go in the bin!!
> 
> The locusts don't seem to mind... LOL
> 
> Hope that helps


Whatever you feed your feeders is also eaten by your lizards, so it's good to keep in mind. Having said that, iceberg, cabbage, etc isn't great to use. With feeders, like what you feed your lizards, you're looking to increase the Ca ratio and increase Vit A and E. So rocket is good, mustard greens, kale, spring greens, endive, winter squash, etc are great


----------

